# .  (, , , )
.

1.     6%,     /,       1    3 " ",   ""  "  "   .

2.                 ,       -   " ". 

 .

----------

}        .

3.      1    5 " .. .     ",        4 " - "   - .

----------


## .

1.    
2.   6%      .   ,   -  
3.    ,    5 .

----------

. ,  15%.     .    .       .              .?

----------

?

----------

.

----------

?      .   .

----------


## .

,             -11.

----------

.  .     ?

----------


## .



----------



----------

, .   13000.- .2007 .-    .     .

----------


## .

?   ?    ?

----------

.     .
          ?.

----------

> ?


  ?       2007?

----------

--.   . 30  2007 .

----------

?    2007.  .  2008  ,    .

----------

.   ,   .   .

----------

> 


     2007      .,   .   :yes: 
  .   ?

----------

.  .

----------

.   ,     ,         ,   .

----------

.      2007 .,    ..

----------

.  ,    .     2007    .   2008    ,        .    ,      44 ( ..)  02    9  2007.

----------

> 2007 .,    .


    .          ,        ,       .
,   2007       13 000         .     .        13000 ?     ?

----------


## p8888

> 1.    
> 2.   6%      .   ,   -  
> 3.    ,    5 .


  .       7  1   1.2  .      ()      6% .
.    6%.

----------


## .

> ()


       ,   .
    ?  -    .     .   1

----------


## p8888

> ,   .
>     ?  -    .     .   1


     ?
 1848   ?
 -   ?
    .    .. 3-

----------

> ?


 ,       6   15.


> . 3-


,  .  :Smilie:     .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?


      15%   ,    



> 1848   ?


    ?     ,     



> .    .


   6%     .    .  .    -  15%?

----------


## p8888

> 15%   ,    
>     ?     ,     
>    6%     .    .  .    -  15%?


      ?    ,     - ?

----------


## .

*p8888*,        .       :Wink:  
 -   ,       .

----------

13000 ?     ?[/QUOTE]

.   13000.  ,.

----------

> 13000 ?     ?


.   13000.  ,.[/QUOTE]

  .   ,    .     .  2008 .    ...

----------

> ,    .     .  2008 .    ..


     ,        ,    .

----------

1)
    (15%)     .  ,   ?    " "?        ().
2)
    .     ()       .  . ..  " ,       "  , ..   .

----------

> " ,       "  , ..   .


 ?

----------

-  "         ".         -     .   ... ,   .

----------

> "


 ,  ?

      :    ?

----------


## tit

> :    ?


"...   ,  ..."

----------


## Treplo

.   ?

----------

,   .      ,         ,   , ,      .      ... .

----------



----------


## LjubovK

.
  , 15%.
 9    ,    .
 2008    ,   . 
31.12     203.00,   . 
  -  ,  :
   1
010  - 20300.00 - 
020  - 45000.00 - 
030, 040, 041 - .

030 -     ?   -  ,    ?
041  - -    24700.00

----------


## LjubovK

PS.    1,    ,  -  ?
      030 "     ". .       . .     " ."?

----------


## .

> " ."?


          ,     .030.   ,    .030    2009 .
 .041    24700

----------


## LjubovK

!

----------

> 


  ???

----------

> ???

----------


## cto_klerkov

6%?

         ( ,    ).

----------


## .

? 
   ,  .

----------


## cto_klerkov

*.*,     ?

1-    ,  ,   .
 ",     " ,  .

    ,      ?

----------


## .

> 1-    ,  ,   .


   .         :Embarrassment: 



> ",     " ,  .


          ,     .
   ,

----------

> 


    -     -         - ,   .   ?    -?

----------

?

----------


## Asekeevo

,  .  ,  -6%  ,     .   .      1000 , ,   .  . .    ,    .               ?      .   ?    ?

----------


## .

.      ,     .

----------


## Asekeevo

> .      ,     .


           ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

,     .        "  "

----------


## vsemenov

. , ,      " "?     6%,     /.
    :
-   ()
-   
-   
       ?

----------


## Asekeevo

> ,     .        "  "


    ,    ,           ,   ,   ,      -   , ..  ,         ?       ?

----------

> ,


 ,      ,

----------


## .

*Asekeevo*,       .   .         ?

----------


## Asekeevo

,     ,   ,            , ,   ,   ,   ,  .   2    ,    ,    ...         ?  ,         ?

----------


## .

.  , ,     . -
-   ?   ?  ,     ?     ?

----------


## Asekeevo

> .  , ,     . -
> -   ?   ?  ,     ?     ?


   ,       - ,   -   ;    ,   .   ,  ,    .

----------


## .

,           .     ,     .

----------

> ?


 .    ?

----------

,  ?

----------


## Treplo

> ,  ?


       ...      .

----------

?

----------


## Treplo

> ?


   ,      .      ,       (   -  ).

----------

> 


      - ?

----------


## Freya

140  3    ?    ?       ?  ,          ,     ,        140,         010?

----------

> - ?


       ;



 28.04.06  03-11-04/2/94
0     ,      

   -   .    . 2 . 346.17     ( - ) ,    ,         .        .      I  2006 .       .       ,     . 
   2006 .  ,        .
1.                 (    ):
1= + ),
  -  ,           (   );
 -  ,        (  ).
         :
 = ( + )1,
   ,      (   );
 -  ,        .
2.         (    ):
2 =  + ).
3.        
:
 = ( + )  : ( + ),
  -     ,       .
4.       ,     .     ,     18%:
 = 18%,
  -  -" ,               .



 - 

..

----------

,  4

----------

> ,  4


      ""?       .     . , ,        15%,        :Frown: (

----------


## tit

> .


     ?          -   118 ,   148,  30 .,    ...      ...

----------

> ?


   ...    .  ...     ?       .     ,      ...  . 




> -   118 ,   148,  30 .,    ...


   2000    ?

----------


## tit

> 2000    ?


 ,   ?    ,     ( )   ...  ,   ""   .

----------

,   ( , ,  ) -      -      .       ,   .    ?

----------


## tit

?              .       100 ,  118.          - ,  , ""    .

----------

,   , .   -    (    ),  ,     . 
.       ,  ..       " ()   "  " ()  ",     "     ".        .

----------


## tit

,           ().         ,       . ,   ,    ...

----------

,    .    ,     ?

----------


## Treplo

:

"....  .                 ,     6%,    .     ""  15%,      ,        ,    .   24  1  346.16  ,     ,       15%.    ,      6%.      ,          .   15%      ,        (1%      . 6 . 346.18  ).      6%.        , ,               .  ". 

,  ,            .     . -   ? 
 ... ,     () ,  ,        . ..         .     ...   ,  ?
 ...   .

----------


## Treplo

(""). 
 " "
     2(707)  19.01.2009

----------

> (""). 
>  " "
>      2(707)  19.01.2009


,     :Redface:

----------


## .

,    ()  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ()


 ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


 ?

----------

> ?


  ....  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ?





> ....


    ?   ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ?   ,


 ?

----------


## Treplo

-!!   , .

----------


## .

-?

----------


## Treplo

: 



> :
> ....     () ,  ,        . ..         .     ...   ,  ?
>  ...   .

----------


## .

> () ,  ,        .

----------


## Treplo

? ..        ...   ? 
      ()?    -      .

----------


## .

-         ,         ,

----------


## Treplo

2.
  .
         ?     . ..     , , , (  ..),       ?
  ,           ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> , , (  ..),       ?


  :Wink: 
       .       :Wink:

----------


## Treplo

2.
  .
         ?     . ..     , , , (  ..),       ?
  ,           ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Treplo

> .


  ?

----------

( )   ,  5- ?         ?   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

?

----------

> ?


  .   ?

----------

> ?

----------

**, ,    1 8.0. .     .          .
  ,   2006 - . 5-. ?

----------

,  7

----------


## EN09

,      "",  2007   .       (..      )  2007    27.11.06 152 (5 ,  "").  ,         ( , )   ,  7 . -,   .

----------


## .



----------

> 


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Alyce

, . 
,  6%,    ( ).
   ,      .
1.    ?
2.   -    ?     Z-?         . ?     ?    ?
3.     . ?

----------

1 
2    
3

----------


## psewdonim

, ,      3       ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## .

.  ,    ,

----------


## Alyce

> 1 
> 2    
> 3


. 
   1  .      .   :  - -,  - .
         .    .      ()?

----------


## Yulentsia

, .  6%,  

    2008    .     3 "" -     .         .   2    ,    .   " "   .     ,   ,          -...        ,        .

     2 "    "?   ,      ?      ?        " "?    ,     ? 

     .

----------


## .

*Yulentsia*,              :Frown:

----------


## Yulentsia

,     ,     ,       ...

----------


## aziL

.
   ,       .   03.02,  ,      03.02   .      01.03,     ,   ,  ?
  .

----------


## .

-            ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## aziL

, , , 15%,  1:,  8

----------

*Yulentsia*,   **   :yes: 

,   ,     ...

----------


## Souriceau

> 


         ?  , ,  .

----------


## .

> ?


   6%

----------

!
 15%,    , , , ,  .

/  31.01,  05.02,       14.02 ( ,   ).       ? 

  05.02,        / ( ) - .. 31.01? ,         ?        /  05.02?          ,      (  ) - ?

!

----------


## .

> 05.02,        /


 ,      -

----------

.,  (    -  !). 
, , :          , ?

  (.        (?) (-4).         (-11),    , .  ?   ,       -11? ...

----------


## .

> , ?


 .   -         :Embarrassment: 
,  ? ,   ,

----------


## 1

...
  /,  15%
     ,    .    ?  5       -    51

----------


## .

-  ,    51   .
        - , ,    ,      ..

----------


## 1

, /     ,            ,               ?

----------

,  :    - 2008.  (-)+...  2008              (  ) ..... (!)   -  , ,  , ,    ..  ........    2008   , ..       2009.     ??          ???      ??     ,  ???

----------


## .

2008 ,    .      ?

----------

?   , , ,         ,  ?      ....

----------


## cto_klerkov

,   2009    ,      ,     ?    ,       .

----------


## .

.       - ,         -

----------


## ira NEVA

> ?


           1 8.0, .  ,    !  . :Wow:

----------


## .

,       2008 ,        -     , ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

! , ,   2 (   .-) -   - - -      .  1?

----------


## .

**, -   .      .      ,

----------

,    ?    1?

----------


## .

, .      ,      1

----------



----------

,  , --,  ,   :          ?           ()  ?

----------


## .



----------


## cto_klerkov

,    "/ ".

    () +  6%.

 : 
       ,     .
     ?
 ?    ?     (   ).

 .
       ()  -  ,     .    .
       -? 1, 0, 0 - ? ( ).
      ?

 .
    ,  .           ,  -  .      " "   ?

    ,    :
          ?
      ,      ?

 .  ,  "". :Drug:

----------


## werewolf0

, ,   ,

----------


## L125

!,,         ,   ?
  ,     ,-.       ?     -.

----------


## .

. -   .

----------


## L125

*.!*   ,  !!!
 ,  :     ***/,,/.      2008,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

. , ,   ?  ?

----------


## lenokk42

!  6%      ,           (            : ,    ..),                      .      .        .           ,         .    (   )      .       ,       ,   .        ,            ?    ?        ,       , ..        ?

----------


## L125

,,   .     .  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
     !!!

----------


## .

*lenokk42*,      ? ?

----------


## lenokk42

,       (   ,    ,  ()       .

----------


## .

,    -  .   ,    - 
     ,    ?

----------


## lenokk42

,        100 ,   ,       60 (     )   -40 .,          20.  .  :
 100()
 -40()-        "-"
- 20()
  60?

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,   ,

----------

!     ,   1 7.7,  (-), . 
  ,       , ,           -          ??     , :      -     . ???, -,    2009   (  ,   )

----------

> 2009   (  ,   )

----------

,        ...         (

----------



----------


## cto_klerkov

1- (7.7),    -    .

,   ,     ,   .
 , , "".

----------

! ,  ,     ,    ;   ,     ,   2008   ,  . ,    ..      ,     ,         2008.     ,      , ..      . ,   ,    ,       .      .   ?    ,    , ,        ?         ? (    )

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


  ?

----------

(   6%)

----------


## LegO NSK

?

----------

2008 .  ,  ..    .. () ,       6%() .        ,   ,   , ..   .    ,   ..  ,      ....

----------


## LegO NSK

**,  ,         :Cool:

----------

..   ,      ,     ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

6  2005*. N*2749/05

,            ,    -     .
     ,     ,     2003* 491 001  .
 ,    ,       ..    03.10.2003  29.12.2003     491 001     .

----------

!!!

----------


## 1

> ,        ...         (


 


       :
  15% -: 
          ,        -,     .       ,   ...

----------

,

----------

> ,        -,


 :
346.17
2. 1). ,       -            ,   ,       -    .

----------

.          ?
       .         1-1  ?

    .  ,      .   . 1-1  .  ,     . 1-6.

     ,        (. ),   10%,    18%,       ?
  1-6    z-  ,

----------

> 


,    ,     



> 1-1


   ?

----------


## Feminka

.346.16    



> 23)     ,     (   ,    8  ),   ,       ,      ,    ;

----------


## Slavv

? 

:        ,    .     .    "      ".

      ,     6%,    ?    6%   ?  :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

,        "-".

----------


## Slavv

Feminka   :Smilie: . 
      6%   ?             ?

----------


## Feminka

,   ,   ,       ,      "-".

----------


## Slavv

.   :yes:      ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


        ...     ,   ...  ""    ....     -       (, ,   )

----------


## Slavv

-    .  ::

----------


## Slavv

.      80 .      ? :Wow:        ?   :yes:       ,      .     :Cool:

----------

> 


?

----------

> .      80 .      ?       ?       ,      .


      ...

----------


## Feminka

> ?       ?


  :yes:   .



> ...


+1

----------


## efreytor

....    55...

----------

> ....    55...


   ,   ?
          (),      ,       /...  :Smilie:

----------

> 


      ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

:Cool:

----------


## Shumilov

6%.    .  .    ,    :Embarrassment: 
1)    "" -      "  ", "",  " ",    ?   " "   - 383
2)   /   ,  ?
3)  ...  "" ?

 ,    "   " -  ?

----------


## .

*Shumilov*,  ,    ?

----------


## Shumilov

> *Shumilov*,  ,    ?


     ?        ...

----------


## .

.
  .

----------


## Shumilov

> .
>   .


 ,   ,    .      , ,         :Smilie: 
   -      ,  ?    ""    ?  -    ,  -   ,          ?

----------


## .

> -      ,  ?


 
   ,         .

L13.   (,  )  2009.

----------


## Shumilov

> ,         .
> 
> L13.   (,  )  2009.


    .      :Wow:

----------

20.03.09,     25.03.09 ()   05.06.09.
     25.03.09  .
    05.06.09       .  ?
        1   ...(   2 ,      1!)

----------


## Natashik

. . ,   :
1.    2008.     .    ? 
2.  2009     II .    I ?         I ? 2   ?
3.        ( 6%).       /? 
4.  " " -     ?   ,     ...?
   !

----------


## LegO NSK

1.   - .
2.   . .
3.   .
4.   .

----------


## Natashik

.  :       2  ( )   ,  I  (      I ).   ,    I   00  00     (     )? ?         II ?

----------


## Feminka

*Natashik*,      ..

----------

!
1.     6%  (  2009 ).   ,    (   ,    ).      .       .
2. ..    ,    (   ).      (  )  .     .       ( )?

----------


## Andyko

1. ;   
2.    ;  ;  .

----------


## 0311

,  ,       ,    ? ?      .  . ,       ?            ?
    .

----------


## Andyko

> 





> 





> ?

----------


## assolato2006

, ,    :Embarrassment: 
   (15%),   ( , ).           ?  ,      .   , ,    ,           ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

,       .

----------


## Belissima

, ..
, 15%
  -..     ,  ,    ,    2   (II.     (, )      (  )  ,       )    ..??? =)  ,              ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

> -.


   ?

----------


## nifiga

, , ,  ,   ,     2009 ,     2009    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Belissima

> ?


 -   ( )      ,      ..   ..  -,         ..
       ..

----------


## Marcello

,,         2009  ( , )  15%  ..

----------


## Feminka

,   .



> .

----------


## Marcello

?..           ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


 



> 


,  .

----------


## Marcello

..   2010  ?

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ..   2010  ?


 ,  ,   .
   2009        . 
         .

----------


## Feminka

*Marcello*,         ,    ?

----------


## SoundMan

( 6%).    5        .  -   ?

----------


## Feminka

50 .  ,  .

----------


## ifag

2009    1-  ?
  ,      ?

----------


## Feminka

> 2009    1-  ?
>   ,      ?


.

----------


## ifag

:Smilie:

----------


## Lawra

> .


 , ,  ? -.

----------


## Feminka

,  .

----------

..        % ( 10  2     ) -       ?     ? ,,      . :Redface:           .  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

;
 346.16-17 ?

----------

> ;
>  346.16-17 ?


    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?

----------

.  :   -

----------

.  "      ".

----------

,     ?    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ?


    ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 13

?
  6 %

1, 2, 3   .
4    6356 .      .
      : 010  040 = 6356 .

2  3       .

   ?

----------


## Lawra

,     ? , 6%.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lawra

,   ,    ,  ?
   :   ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

;
      ?

----------

> ?
>   6 %
> 
> 1, 2, 3   .
> 4    6356 .      .
>       : 010  040 = 6356 .
> 
> 2  3       .
> 
> ...


, , , ,   ...

----------


## .

.  .
    ,   .

----------

> .  .
>     ,   .


  .
!

----------


## wasysh

,             ,     ,  "",       ?

,  6%, ,   .

----------


## Feminka

> ,     ( - ),          ,     ( -     ),                  () .


.

----------

,     ...
1).        ? ..  1 . 2009      10 ..,    2 .. 
  ? :
1 . 2009 
   15 ..
     -  135  11.01.2009 - 10 .. (  12 ..)
:
 15 ..
 10 ..
  2 ..

2 . 2009 
   8 ..
   -  135  11.01.2009 - 2 ..
     -  258  02.03.2009 - 3 .. (  10 ..)
:
 8 ..
 5 ..
  7 ..

   ...
2).       ? 
3).         -   /,   /?

----------


## .

1.  
2.-3    ?         .

----------

2008   :
     :    01.01.2008.  15 ..
   :
  ...  ...15..
...
            ..  ,   ....
        ...
   ?

----------


## .

**,      .

----------

,     :Smilie:

----------


## wasysh

> .


   :
   :
1  -  .  1.01  31.03    .
.. -  .  1.01  31.06       
   -      1.04  31.06     2 .+1 .
9 . -  .  1.01  30.09     9 . 
   -      1.07  30.09     1  + 2  + 3 .
 -  .  1.01  31.12      
   -      1.07  1.10     1  + 2  + 3 .

 !

----------


## C

> :
> 1  -  .  1.01  31.03    .


   1.04  31.06     2 .  .   
   1.07  30.09    3 .,   .   9.
 .  01.10  31.12    4,    .

----------


## C

> () .


,      -? 



> 1.04  31.06     2 .  .   
>    1.07  30.09    3 .,   .   9.
>  .  01.10  31.12    4,    .


   ,      ,   (

----------

6% -         ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## mengano

,    ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mengano

>

----------


## Lawra

,     -    .  6% ,        ?    ?

----------


## Feminka

6%



>

----------

,      2009   6%:
-      (,, )?         ?
-       / (   )-   ?

----------


## .

.        ,

----------

> .        ,


  .  :
    " ":  (   )  __    / __  __ (..   ?)
 ,             /?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


       ,    , ,  10.09  10.10,     20.09?

----------


## ˸

> , ,  10.09  10.10,     20.09?


      ,

----------


## tatuly

,       3 .,    1  2009.,       1  2 ,  ,    .   2   (1  2 )     3  4 ?

----------


## .



----------


## manik207

, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    15%

   2009 ( )       41070  .  "   " 8512,00 (   )
  41 070 ,  .
     2500,00 "  ".

    ( ) 49 582,00 
 52 409,00 ( )    



1.       8512,00   ?  ,      ?    /?
2.     ?       ?
3.    41 070 ,    ? 
4.   .  2500,00   ??

----------


## Andyko

1. , 
2.   ,   
3.  ,     
4.

----------


## 1

,  ,     ,   2 ? 

 1  200109    10000
 1  200109   50000

----------


## Andyko



----------

, ,  6% : 
1)             (  )    .
2)          ?

----------


## Feminka

,    .

----------

6%       ?
    15% ,,  15%      ?
           ?

----------


## .



----------



----------


## Gseb

, ,       15%.
2007   ,  .  ,   .
2008   .
   2007         2008  .III . 140?
  ,        ?
2009 =,    .          .III . 010?
    . 230  , ..    ?

----------


## Lis_A

,         .              ,     .

----------


## .

-    -   .

----------


## Irirna

, , ,     ,    ,       2009   ( ).     31 ???    ? 
   6%.

----------


## .

31  ,      .   ,  ,

----------


## Lis_A

!            :  : "10.2 - , .  " . :"    "    1000.00 .    ?

----------


## Lis_A

:   :   "    " - , .  .  -      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Lis_A

!!!!

----------


## Irirna

! ,  :    :   ()  ?     (.)?     :              ?     ?

----------


## .

2  -           .
      , ,     ,    .

----------


## Irirna

!  !)

----------

, ,   -15%, .   ?
1            
2 
3          ,    
 ??
 -          ?
    ?   1.   2.     ?

----------


## .

3. .    ,

----------

100 ..   150 ..          ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 100 .

----------

100 ..?

----------


## ˸

> 100 ..?


 ,   50   /  =>   ,    ..

----------

6%,     1    :  (6%)   20      1 ?

----------

-,    25   1 .

----------

> -,    25   1 .


!   :  ,    1   140000,       8400.      ,  ?

----------


## alina1980

**,   ,    15 %,    ,   1  ,  , (   . ,  . ,  .).   1  ,    .,      .. .,   1   , 1   ,  .,

----------


## alina1980

.    .     ,      ,    ,    ,    ,    ,   .,   .(     )

----------

,          ,  .

----------


## ˸

> .. .,   1   , 1   ,  .,


       ?      ...


> ,    ,    ,


   ,  .   


> ,    ,   .,


,   ,   .

----------


## taax

.  ,    15%  2009 ,  1%   ,         ,    , ,      ,         ..  2009.

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ..  2009.


,           ,   1  2010 , ,

----------


## taax

15%.   2009  101 .  1    122 ., .      -127  .      1.      2009 .

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> 15%.   2009  101 .  1    122 ., .      -127  .      1.      2009 .


122 *15%(   , .. - = 122 )=18300  ,  ...

----------

> ,          ,  .


 :

 . + .  1  = 14140

        1  2010:


  1  = 122505 (122505*6%=7350,30)

: 14140

7350,30 : 2 = 3675,50 

7350,30 - 3675,50 = 3674,80 -      1

----------


## ˸

> 1  2010:


,   3675

----------

> ,   3675


  !)

----------


## ˸

*taax*,     . ,  ,.

----------

,          .      ,     .

----------


## alina1980

"",   !   , . .     ,   ,       ,    ,     ,  ,     (    ?

----------

> ,          .      ,     .


  ,    ..

----------


## Feminka

.346.21 .3



> (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 .

----------

, ,    :

1. ,    ,             ?      ,   ? 

2.     ,    / ? , ,        

3.  ,          (  )

----------


## hiker

> , ,    :
> 
> 1. ,    ,             ?      ,   ? 
> 
> 2.     ,    / ? , ,        
> 
> 3.  ,          (  )


1-
2 -
3-         ?

----------


## vicki_

,   ,  6%.

 2009    ,     /,                .
       / (  ),       .
         -      ?        ?

----------


## ˸

*alina1980*, 


> , . .


   ,   ,   100 ,  /  150 ,   100    /.  150 ,   100 -  100       (.  ,    /) + 50

----------


## ˸

> 3-         ?


..346.18 .6...                 ,    ,      ,      ,            7  .

----------


## taax

15%.  ,    ,     122,     -,     13  127 .  ,   .       122  *15%=18300.     .

----------


## ˸

> -,


       ,   /


> 122  *15%=18300.     .


  
*taax*,          ,      ,   ,     ,      ,

----------


## taax

[B]_![/_B]

----------


## slogon

.     .       (   ),    ,                  ,    ,    .     .            .    15% ( - )         ,  /  (   ).     :          /.            ,               ,             (           ),    /              .         ,     /       .    ,     .   ,             /,        ,                .        ,        ?  .

----------


## vicki_

:



> ,   ,  6%.
> 
>  2009    ,     /,                .
>        / (  ),       .
>          -      ?        ?


  -   -        (  ,   ..)?       ?

----------

!

----------


## slogon

> .     .       (   ),    ,                  ,    ,    .     .            .    15% ( - )         ,  /  (   ).     :          /.            ,               ,             (           ),    /              .         ,     /       .    ,     .   ,             /,        ,                .        ,        ?  .


 ,     ?

----------


## El Gordo

, !

     6%,  /,  100%      / (   ).

              ,       ,   ... /-:        /,     ...  :Frown:    ,  klerk.ru.         ,       ,     ...  :Frown:   :Frown: 

    ( :  -         ,    ""    XLS,        worksheet,           worksheet,   ,   ,  ).

 . ,           - .   ,           ?   ?  ,     .   ,   ,         ?         ?

  .        -  ? ..    ,    ,    -  ?       (  )          ?

 .

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ,           - .   ,           ?


 




> ?  ,     .


 




> 


  :Smilie: 




> ?


  :Smilie: 



> ?


 ,  , : "    ....."  -   - ( )   




> -  ?






> ..    ,    ,    -  ?







> (  )          ?


 :yes:

----------


## lines

,    . 
  ,        . 
   ? 
  ,   ,   .                ? 
 ?
  6%
.

----------


## ˸

> ?


 


> ?


   ,

----------


## .

,  . , ,      ?    . ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes:       ...

----------


## .

2009    -   (   )?   2010  -.  ,        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> 2009    -  (   )?


  ?


> ,        ?

----------


## .

2009            2008 ,  15  2010        2009    -     2009 .   ?      :Smilie:

----------


## irusya07

> ,  . , ,      ?    . ?


      - ,       ???

----------

!
, , -   6%.    .         ?

----------


## Valerija.pr

!   , 15%.        ,     ,  (, -) .        .    ? ,      -  .        ?     2009     ? ,  ,     ?     2010   1 ,        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Valerija.pr

:
    6   ,      ;
     7  ,    346.16  .
 ( )         6 ,   7 - .      -   7 ?

----------


## Feminka

*Valerija.pr*,    5 .

----------

> ..346.18 .6...                 ,    ,      ,      ,            7  .


   -  ,    "         ,    "      1 ?     ?

----------


## ˸

> 1 ?


   -...     ...

----------

> - ,       ???


,  .          : 

/  = / +

..       ,       ,  ,   . ,      ,   .
  ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Feminka

**, ,       ,     /,      .

----------

, !  :Smilie:

----------


## Valerija.pr

> *Valerija.pr*,    5 .


        ?  7 ? :Redface:       ...        ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?  7 ?      ...        ?


  ,   ,         .

----------


## Valerija.pr

> ,   ,         .


       -      , ... :Frown:

----------


## 77

1  8.1, ,    "        "     .  ?

----------


## 77

,

----------

,          ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

**,




> 


?

----------


## e-art

,   6%.     .      ,          . ..  -    :
 , ,  ,   -  3 / N 97355
.. 3 .

    ?

  -      ,         ? ?

----------

15%,     .    ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> 15%,     .    ?

----------


## Lizusha

> ,       ,   ... /-:        /,     ...     ,  klerk.ru.         ,       ,     ...


         ?        ,          50 .   .  ,           ...

----------


## slogon

,  ,      (  ),    .346.16  .   15% (-)     ,      5 ,         ,    ,   II        ?  - ,     ,       ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?    ?


 ,    346.16  346.17;

 ,

----------


## Chode

15%
     .

1.      2009    ( 2008   2008)  ?
2.        ?

----------


## slogon

> ,    346.16  346.17;
> 
>  ,


 346.16.   
1.	           .

   ,    .2   :

2.	,    1  ,      ,    1  252  .

   , 

 252. .  

1.             (  ,    270  ).
       (  ,   265  , ),  () .
      ,      .
     ,  ,       ,  ,       ,    ,       ,  () ,     (    ,   ,  ,        ).      ,      ,    .
( .    06.06.2005 N 58-)

       ,    ,   ,   ,            ,      (    ),          , , ,   ..,        ? ,     .253  .254,    .    .

----------


## Feminka

*slogon*,   ?

----------


## slogon

> *slogon*,   ?


2900 .        3      2600 . +     ,       ,      ,       (  )    .       .

----------


## Feminka



----------


## slogon

> 


     ,  .5 ,        ,     ?           ( 1 - 16) ? (         ,       ) (    : -   ! ... :Big Grin: )

----------


## Feminka

,        ,   .

----------


## slogon

P.S.   :  -   ,    - ,     ,     -   (          ,       ,        "",       ).      ,     )   -  .

----------


## slogon

> ,        ,   .


  .       :   ,   5-,    ... (   ,         ,        ,     ?)

----------


## Feminka

*slogon*,   ,    Andyko.




> ?)


 -     ,  ,     ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## slogon

,   ,     346.16   346.17       (),       ,     .      .        (  )      ,          (   -)

----------


## Feminka

,      .    , ,  2 900,  29 000,       ,      .

----------


## slogon

[QUOTE=Feminka;52758682]    ,      .    , ,  2 900,  29 000,       ,      .[/QUO

   1) (  )       . 2)          (  ) ?  3)    -        (      -         ?)           (               ?)

----------


## slogon

[QUOTE=slogon;52758729]


> ,      .    , ,  2 900,  29 000,       ,      .[/QUO
> 
>    1) (  )       . 2)          (  ) ?  3)    -        (      -         ?)           (               ?)


 ,       ( .256  )   ,   .   .

----------


## Muramur

, , ,      ( 15%) ,  :
1.     ,   1   -   :   :     -.      . (     ).  ?
2.   1       , ..    ,     ,      ,       .
3.         ,   :
-    (     )
-      10 (     )
-  -     (     ,   02.2  ).

----------


## ˸

1.      ,   /  .....  -  , - 
2.  ...   :..  1     /     ,  ,   /  ...       
3.    :  /    (             )

----------


## Souriceau

, :     -,     ,        ?     ,   .   ,         .-.         .          ?

----------


## AviaNavigator

> , :     -,     ,        ?     ,   .   ,         .-.         .          ?


 ,              .

----------


## Adelina29

!  - ,  15%.    :
1)       ?
2)    ? (   ,      ,    .)    ?
3)    ,     ,  ,  -     ?           ?

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D

----------


## Adelina29

:Frown:   , !

----------


## ˸

> 1)       ?


 


> 2)    ? (   ,      ,    .)    ?


     (.  ),- , ,,  ...


> 3)    ,     ,  ,  -     ?


,

----------


## Adelina29

:Smilie:   :Kiss: 
        ?

----------


## Adelina29

,      .      ""  ?  ,     ?

----------


## .

.               :Smilie:

----------


## Adelina29

:Big Grin:      ,     :Redface:

----------


## _

!         :Embarrassment: . ,  .  , , - 5% (), -.
1.                        ?
2.         .         .       ?      -     ,        ?
3.  .  ?   .      ?
4.     -  ?
5.     -  2 .   100  200    100.     .           ,   ,     ?
6.               ,    ? (  ).
  ,     .

----------


## .

1. 
2. .     
6.

----------


## _

,   3, 4,  5?  ,        ,       ,      :Embarrassment:  
7.    3   -   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## ˸

> .      ?


  :yes: 


> -  ?


  . 346.16 .23)     ,   ,    :Frown: 


> -  2 .   100  200    100.     .


 ,  ...    ?


> ,   ,     ?


  :yes:

----------


## _

> ?


,        ,     -


       ?

----------

!,   ,   .
, (- 15%).  ,   -     18  -    . 28      (  28.05). :    ?   ??
 !!!!

----------


## Andyko

28

----------

.                ,    .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

**,    ..       ,                 .

----------

*efreytor*  !    -    :yes:          (    ,     ) -     ,         :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> (    ,     ) -     ,


              .           .            .


> 


  ?      ( )

----------

!     :Smilie: 
      ,  ,       .(    )

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ,       .(    )


      ..       2.1  2 54   ..        .

----------


## Dmitry.

!
  (  )   ,      ?     ?     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Dmitry.

,   100-200   ,      
    ?

----------


## .

> ,


   .        ?
      -        ,    
-      .

----------


## Dmitry.

?

----------


## .

*Dmitry.*,  ,    14   ,     .

----------


## liki

,  ,    ,    ,      ?    (: ,,).

----------


## Feminka

, .

----------


## liki

C.
      ,     ?       ?      ?
 -   ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


 



> ?


  , , ,  25 ,

----------


## liki

?      4 (       )  ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


   ,


> 4


, ,  ,

----------


## Dmitry.

,         ,       ,          ?(   )

----------


## .

,        -

----------


## Nata P

.
   15%, 1 7.7

 2     ,     . -  ,   ,  , 
  1102,62    
26.03.2010, 2538     168,19
29.03.2010, 000035	  (, )  ....   " 000042  22.03.10". 766,24
29.03.2010, 000035	  (, ) ....   " 000042  22.03.10". ()	168,19
   ,         ,   ,    .
    ??

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ,    .


,   ,

----------

> ,   ,


    ,  ,  ...

----------


## .

*Nata P*, ,

----------


## Nata P

> *Nata P*, ,



        ,    ,  .
  ,               ,    1,      ,     ,  ,       .

----------


## .

,   1.    1  .      ,          :Frown:

----------

-, "-"     " ..      "??? 
     ,         ?    ,   ..  .   " ,   ."?    1.7,7.

----------


## .

**,     .

----------

?   ?  ,    " .   "    ...     ,      .   ,    ,   ,     ?   -?

----------


## .

,   5     
   ,    ,       .    ,

----------

, .    ,    ,   ,    .  . -,         ?       ,       ,  .. .    ?

----------


## Andyko

>

----------

???????????????????????????    ????????????

----------


## Andyko

,    346.17

----------


## .

**,       .

----------

> **,       .


     !!!!   !!!  ,    ?

----------


## .

> ?


    ,   .

----------

> ,   .


 ,   ...    :-(

----------


## .

**,      ?     .   ?     ,      .
  ,   "  "    ,  .
   -?

----------


## Ivan11

.

,  6%    .

   :

1)    ?
:  ,  ..
   ..
     ?


2)    2010 ?   2010 ?
  2011,        2010?

3)   - : ""?

4)    -     ? ( )


5)           (,   (, , ))           . 


  ?    ,      , 1        .


6)         ?
7)     5  ?

----------


## .

1.   ,   .    , , 
2.   ,    .       .    2010   ,     .     ?
3. 
4. 
5.       .    ? 
6-7.

----------


## Ivan11

! 
2)   2010 ,   ?     -? (       2010 ,     2011?)
5)      (..  ,    ...)

1)    ,     ?  ?

----------


## .

2.      .    2010,      2010.   ,     2011,   ?  :Smilie: 
1)

----------


## alter

,  ! ,   - . 1  -     -30000,
2 . - 5000, 3, 4 - . .  - 8500.    - .      .      ?

----------


## alter

,   . 
3, 4 - 0. .  - 8500.    - ,   .. 15000.       ?

----------


## Ivan11

.
-   2010 .

    2011 ?
  2010  -?  (  ..)

----------


## Ivan11

..     ,     ,  ?  :Smilie:    5-10 , - ?

----------


## .

> ?


        .    .    ,        ?
*Ivan11*,   ,      ()      ?       .     ,       2011?



> 5-10 , - ?


       .    ,    .      (   )

----------


## beorn84

" "     "  ",    , ?

----------


## .

> " "     "  ",    , ?

----------


## Ivan11

. 




> ,      ()


   ? (    )
  -     -     . ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## beorn84

> :
>     " "     "  ",    , ?


,  ,    6%. !

----------


## Ivan11

-    ,      2010  (-   ),    2011   ?

    ,      :
       ?  :Smilie: 
         ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

2010 -  2011;
 2011 -  2012..

 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ivan11

))
   6  ?  ?

----------

> ))
>    6  ?  ?


      ,   -?//  -   -    ..     ..

----------


## Ivan11

:Smilie:  ,  ,      -)
, ! )
     .   :-)

----------

(          ).     1 ,       ,      ?       ?         ?

----------


## Ego

> 






> 1 ,       ,      ?       ?






> ?

----------

> 


   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

, ,         :Smilie:

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## Ego

*.*,            :yes:

----------


## .



----------

!
 , 6%
 .        .     ,      .   ,         -.          , ..    ?         .
?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Ivan11

*   ?*
    -)      (    ).
  5 .   -  8 ??

----------


## .

,   .        2

----------


## Ivan11

.
      (    )
     .
 ,   ,     ...
,     2010      ,   ,    ,       .
  2011         .
     . + -       ))      )

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Ski-lovers

,   ,        6 ( - )  ,   ?
        7  ( .. ,     )?
          ?

----------


## Andyko

" "

----------


## Ski-lovers

> " "


...    ...  
  !!!

----------


## ()

2011     .-.  .          . ,       ?  .  2010    ?

----------


## .



----------


## lena040481

,   2009     ,        2010   .1  030   0?

----------


## .



----------


## KATO_CEM

** 

  1-6  1-7     .6-    .8-   ,  .8  .   13.05.2010,      .
   ,1    ,        .

----------


## Sovynia

!    .      (-).,         ,   ..,      ,           ,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## Sovynia

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Avonsk

,  15%

:
          ?
    :  +-  +  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## rumpetr

" "      /?  !!

----------


## .

+

----------


## rumpetr

... : 01,02,2011 0198    01,02,2011 1589?

----------


## .

. ,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## rumpetr

(    ).        ,           . 

            .       ,          (.    )?      .   -    ?

----------


## .

> .


   .     ,      .



> ,


          ,     .

----------


## Avonsk

,  15 %
   +     
1.        ?
+  ( )++  ?
2.    ,          ?
3.      ?  
4.      ,  -  ?      ?
..   100% ,   8   ,    8     ,      2- ,    3,    ?

----------


## Avonsk

> 


  15%,
    -?

       ?

----------


## Avonsk

,         ???
 ...

----------


## Andyko

> -?


 ...,   ...       ?




> ?

----------

!  ,   :Frown:      ,      .  ,   -.  ,             ,    .    ,            -    62????      .  ,  .   ?             62.

----------


## Andyko

> 







> ,  .

----------


## wikki7771

!    -6%- (  ) . ,       10000 ,       7000 , 2000    .         ,    6%  10000 ?

----------


## Andyko

> 6%  10000 ?

----------


## .

.     .
   (-)         (.      )        .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## buzgen

2010   .   2011          .
  ,                      ,      ,      7  346.18      .
:                   3

----------


## .

,       3.

----------


## buzgen

3   : :Redface:

----------


## wd14

. 
  3  - ,     .      . 
  -     "    ",     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## lutovat

(6%),    /. 

              2011 (   )    .

      "    "? 

!

----------


## .

.

----------


## harvester

,       ?

** ,   ,  - -    (,   -      ... ... ...  ).    ?

----------


## .

.

----------

6%  .         : 030 -     ? 
040 -    (   )?
041 -  -    6%       ?

----------

( 15%)
            -,     ( .),    . 
  ??

----------


## .

> 6%  .         : 030 -     ? 
>  040 -    (   )?
>  041 -  -    6%       ?


**,       ,   ,        15%






> ??


    ,  ?

----------

,       ,     ? 1      ,    ,   ,        , .. ,  ,     ,   ,       .    ? .

----------


## .

.   ,   .

----------


## lenski

-
 ,    10    20,   40   40  44.3
       ,        .      ,         ,      , ( )     (    ),  ?

 :
07.10    7971,9


10.10   7971,9

-,     ???     ?

----------


## ˸

> ,    10


   ,       ,  ,



> ,

----------


## lenski

44.3  40   . 

  ,            ,      "   , ???,       .

----------


## ˸

> , ???,       .


...    /

----------

15% -. +

 !

    10000 .       .

        ,      .

----------


## 85

,     2011 ,        1   030: "0-00"  "-" ?

----------


## 85

,          ?    - ,        ?

----------


## .

.        10

----------


## ALISS

, !      15% -              71    .            150,0 .     , ..     -           ,    150,0 .  .   .    -         ????    !

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ?

----------


## ALISS

-   ???         -   
50/51
71/50
      -   ???      ...  18

----------


## Andyko

18   ,   ,     ;
  -       ;
,   1  ;
      -

----------


## ALISS

!!!!!!!      -  .      -     - ....

----------


## ˸

> !!!!!!!


       ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ALISS

!  !!!!   :yes:

----------


## rumpetr

15%        ,        ?
  Excel-  :
 1  1 1   1234.56
 2  2 2   56,36
 3  3 3   896,87

      /    -      . 

   ?  ,       ,              ?

----------


## Inga-Iks

> ,    5 .


,   .     ???

----------


## .

> ???

----------


## JKateJ

,     ?    ?

----------


## .

*JKateJ*,       ?

----------


## JKateJ

> *JKateJ*,       ?


  ,  ,    ,  ,               ...
      ,   -   ...  :Smilie: )

----------


## harvester

> 


 .

----------


## Andyko

> ,  ,               ...


   ,

----------

> ,  ,    ,  ,               ...


   ,    ,    2013      .     ,     ( ),  , , .

----------


## Andyko

> ( ),

----------

.    6%.      .             ?      " "?            , ..          ?      ?  .

----------


## .

,           ,   ,    ?
  -    ?

----------

.              ,       ?

----------


## .

-      15 .  ,    -  - .     

 - .

----------


## JKateJ

> ,


   2    
   ,    ,   -  -    -

----------


## JKateJ

> ,    ,    2013      .     ,     ( ),  , , .


   !!!!

----------

. - !

----------


## SvetlanaDBS

6%.  2011       /      .  1  8.2       ",     ".           .       . .

----------


## .

*SvetlanaDBS*,     ,      .         .       5 ,   7

----------


## SvetlanaDBS

,     4  ))))))

----------


## 0311

.   ,  15%,   .       50000  ,            . 50000            .              50000 .       (..       )????

----------


## FidgetFidget

,  ,   .3 " "  II ,     ., ..     ( /),   - ,      ,  -   ?

----------


## .

*0311*,    .  ,

----------


## standalone

,   -

----------

standalone   , ..   ,     ,  .

----------


## ˸

> 


 - ,-

----------


## kok_elena

*.*,  ,    ,     ,       ,        ,,  .,   ,.         ?

----------


## .

.

----------

15%

 ( )    . 76.09     .     "    " (18.2 ).

 ?  ,     (    )    ?

----------


## .

-    1  :Frown:

----------


## standalone

> - ,-


             -.              ,    ?

----------


## chipola

.    15%.  :   1  5   .1 .346.16,   2      50%   ,    (.3 .346.16). :        2  ,   ,      1           ????

----------


## ˸

> ,


  :yes:

----------


## ˸

> 


?  1?

----------


## chipola

*˸*,    :yes:

----------


## evs-maxim

.  ,   .     .       ?

----------


## .

> ,


 ?

----------


## mdr

,   ... !!!
  15%.. .    ,       7      .  1  8.2 (1.1.18.1).    ..
1.    
..10.01 / 60.01 
2.  
60.01/50.01
3.     ()
20.01.1 / 10.01 
4.  
43 / 20.01.1  
    20.01.1 /10.01
43/20.01.1
  ,       6 . (  ),     7    (     ) ((((((

    ..   43/40

   7 ???       ???  !!!     !!!

----------


## .

*mdr*,   1      1.  ,           ,

----------


## mdr

!

----------


## 0311

,        .    (15%)            ?

----------


## .

?
 1200  1500 (  ).

----------


## 0311

?

----------


## 0311

.

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## chipola

> .    15%.  :   1  5   .1 .346.16,   2      50%   ,    (.3 .346.16). :        2  ,   ,      1           ????


     ?

----------


## .

.    .     2

----------


## chipola

:Smilie:

----------


## Souriceau

,      .  ,     2005  (  , ,     ..),   2008 .,  .  ,    ,      .      - ?

----------


## .

.       ?  :Frown:

----------


## Souriceau

> .       ?


     ,      -  ,   .   ,  ... -  2008 , .   ,       .

----------

!
    ! 
  : .    .  , ,         ?       ?      ?

----------


## .

> , ,         ?


 
   ,   .    , .

----------

> , ** .    , .


,   , .  
        ?

----------


## .

6%      .

----------

> ?
>  1200  1500 (  ).


       ?  ,      ?

----------


## C

,     ,           .      (, , )? ..       ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


.      .            .      -

----------

*.*, ,    ,       .
       /   ?

----------


## .

- 1200  1500

----------


## C

#592 


> ..       ,       ?


  ?

----------


## rendo

,        ?         /  .          (   ,   /  -  ),

----------


## lenski

,  +,        ??      ?

----------


## .

5

----------


## C

*rendo*,     ,        ,    :
      03-11-06/2/256  02.12.2009,               ,  ,     .
  ,      ,    ,            .
    ,    ,      .
              5    ,     , , ,    .

 :
 2.7         ,    5   ,   . 346.16  .
        . 1 . 2 . 346.17                ,  ,   ,             .
             21.12.2006 N 03-11-04/2/286,   ,              ,   ,      .
            (.     .   30.11.2006 N 18-18/3/104921@).   ,                 346.16  346.17       .
      ,         5      (. 5 . 1 . 346.16  )          (. 8 . 1 . 346.16  ).

     .    ,      ?     ..

----------


## .

*C*,      .           .         .     ,

----------


## C

*.*, .

----------


## lenski

+
       ,  ??
     ,   .


,  .

----------

3.
 10 - 20827
 32 - 8556

, ,     130  3?  ,    32? .. 8556?
-     " ,    **        (   ,   . 010)".   - ?
  35   ( . 010 -  . 130 +  . 140),     ..        ?   "   "? -  .

----------


## C

> 32


    ?     3   010  250..



> " ,            (   ,   . 010)".


      010 -  ,   - 020-110 -   .       ,    ,     ,        010.



> - ?


       ?     ?



> 35


        3 .

----------

> 2.   6%      .   ,   -


 .   .     -   . 
: 
1.   . .   2  -    ( 2011 )
2.  3  :   ...  (   -   ?) 2011 . 
3.     6%       ?  . 2  3  ?
4.   (  )     "-"  "0" ?

 . :Smilie:

----------


## .

1-2.  
3. 
4.        .  .     ,

----------


## .

**,      ?

----------

> 1-2.  
> 3. 
> 4.        .  .     ,


  ) condom:

----------

> **,      ?


, ,      !     . 

  :
 10 - 20827
 120 - 8556

 :
1.    130  3?  ,    120? .. 8556?

            ,   ,           
                   / ?

2.   150   ( . 010 -  . 130 +  . 140),     ..        ? 

                .

----------


## .

> 1.    130  3?  ,    120? .. 8556?


       ,   



> 150   ( . 010 -  . 130 +  . 140),     ..        ?


,    .   130,   140

----------

.,  !

----------


## @

, , -, 5% , , 

 2010    71526,     296
      119300   .  2155

1.  1        030   ?
2.    2 ,         44000       11000? 
3.     3 ,         ?
      010=71526
                                            120 -
                                            130 - 
                                            140 119300
                                            150 71526+119300

4.            ,       , ?

----------


## .

1.              ,     010,020  041
2.   ? , 
3. . 
4.         ,      ?
,        ,          :Frown:

----------


## olga.bel

,   15(-)     ,  ....         (   ),   60 ,   75 ,       ,    ... 1 ,     2-, ..   ??

----------


## .

.  1

----------

> , , -, 5% , ,  ...


.   1,  3

----------


## Iv8

..,

    2011, ,  15%,    90000.

    .

:
1)   "  " ( /)          ?
2)  4  5,   ,         ?
3)    1:  030   (..    2011);  040 ,     .
4)  II -  , ..  .
5)  III:
-  010-110 ;
-  120 -  ( ?)
-  130... ... , ?
-  140,150,160  ,   .

   ?

 .

----------


## .

1.    
2.   
3. 
4.      
5.

----------


## Iv8

*.*, 
 .

----------


## @

.,      !

    2   (,, -)
1.    ,       1  2011     44000,         11000   2011?
2.    16  ?  31.12.11      ?
3.      ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.   .     
3.

----------

, .    2010.       .        .   2010 .  ., .      ,    -  .     2010 .   .    2010 .    2011 .

----------


## olga.bel



----------


## AntonK

-,      .
         ?
  -  ,     -  ?
    ?

 ,  1    7 ,   ?
  5?

----------


## olga.bel

,   (  )))           6%,     ,   .......       ,       2, .   .....   ,         (  6%)   , ""  ...    .....       ...   .....  .....:      -,    ,  ....      ?

----------

> -,      .
>          ?
>   -  ,     -  ?
>     ?


 ,   - 




> ,  1    7 ,   ?
>   5?


 ,   ,  "     " (  ,  )

-             ...   ,  -,    (((   -,

----------


## .

> -  ,     -  ?


,     , ,    -     . 



> ,  1    7 ,   ?





> .:      -,    ,  ....      ?


    ?      (  ,     ,      )    .      ?

----------


## olga.bel

.....    ,      ...    .....    ,            ....  ,       ,       .....   ,     / 3 ....  ,    ...
 ..       .....        .....    /   1,8 ....    ,          ,    .... ...........?

----------


## olga.bel

-,       ,,     ,          ,    ...         ...          ...

----------

> ,    ...


    14.08.2008 N -3-4/362@       . 02.01.010

----------

> 14.08.2008 N -3-4/362@       . 02.01.010


.     05.10.2010 N -7-10/478@
"     "

----------


## olga.bel

...,        ..

----------


## Pheobe

, , .
   6%,       ,  ,    .       ?     " "?

----------


## .

.
       .      .

----------


## Pheobe

> .
>        .      .

----------


## olga.bel

....     ... .....     8- ...   ...         ????

----------


## .

?

----------


## olga.bel

...   ,     .....        ?

----------


## .

*olga.bel*,    .     "",       :Frown: 
          ?     ?

----------


## olga.bel

..   "" .....    .....   11-12   ....

----------


## olga.bel

...   ....       ...   ...     ,       ...

----------

, , .
 .  6%.   2011     .
1)   1 .  010, 040.
2)   3  120.
   6%         15%.          .
 ?    -   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .  6%.   2011     .
> 1)   1 .  010, 040.
> 2)   3  120.
>    6%         15%


  ,      .

----------

> ,      .


 , .

----------



----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   ?

----------

> ?


   -  , ,  
    2-   :      ..
   ,     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  ?

----------

,    ( ,  )    ,      . 
   2010

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    ( ,  )


      (          ),       ,         (  ),             (. .7 . 346.18  ).

----------

!
 :Drug:

----------


## .

> ( ,  )    ,


  .     ,   ,

----------

> .     ,   ,


    ?  -     ?        ,    1,2

----------


## .

> ?


 .    ?
-

----------

> .    ?
> -


  3 ,         , -     .
      ,,-   ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> -     .


  ,       ,    ,  ""         ",    ". .

----------

,         .

-  ...

----------

.        
   ,    .      . :
1)  1-  ,  ,       ( .  ),  -
2)      , .   1-7 ( 1-6 )
3)       150 .. - ?   ?
4)     ,      6-3

----------

.            .      2010 .       2011 ..              .              ,.   2010 .

----------


## .

2011,

----------

.     ,   "    ,  ",   ,    ...

----------


## .

. 346.17 



> ,       "        ",      ,      ,         .           ,    ,    ,      ,              .

----------

,  ,      .    , , ,   .  !

----------


## Iv8

*.*, 

  1       "", ..     2-  (-  "  ...  ...")   ,   21  .
    ,  "   ".

  ? ,   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## C

,  , -    ,    ..       1?      1,         ?   ?

----------


## .



----------


## C

*.*,    .
   ,  -     ,   ?     ,   -   ,   ?    - ?

----------


## .

-        (    )   
       .            :Smilie:

----------


## C

*.*,  ,        ! !

----------

,      7 ...     ?

----------


## knjaginja

,   2  .    (15%)  2011.  ..     ,    .

----------

,       (   ),         ?  ?

----------


## .

*knjaginja*,     ?   ?         :Frown: 
**,   7-   ,   
**,

----------

?  ,     383 (),  1

----------


## C



----------

!  .        (15%):
    6000 .
 / 5500
  400
 100
  ""   6000  5900? .

----------


## C

/ 5500
  400


 100       -.       -   !

----------

.       :Smilie:

----------

> 



           62   51 (  )...    ?        62         .

----------


## C

,   -       /,  62    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 62   51 (  )


 ,     50 (  -    ).

----------


## .

50  51.    ,  .

----------


## knjaginja

[QUOTE=.;53646831]*knjaginja*,     ?   ?         :Frown: 

... ..   2    1 .  ..,   ,   ... (..    2011) ?      ?  (  :Redface:    )

----------


## --TS--

. , , . , ,  - .

1.             ?    ?     ,  ,     .  ,    ?  ,  ?

2.      ,    ? .,   " "".

 3.
    .      ?   54  2  3        : )     ; )      , , .
    ""       (.       )?   500 .  .    6  9 .      ?
      (""),    -    ?
         ?

4.               ,   .  "1"     ?

----------


## Olivka-k

.


5*486*179,00


 5*452*836,58

   1      040 (  ) 33342????         
     040   

      120  III ,  120     040?

----------


## .

> ?    ?     ,  ,     .  ,    ?  ,  ?


 




> ,    ?


 




> ?


 




> (""),    -    ?


 ,     .




> ,   .  "1"     ?

----------


## .

> 1      040 (  ) 33342????         
>      040


     .   ,      030

 3

----------

-       "".  15%.     .     . "    :     (41/62 - 10000)       / (70/41 - 4000  70/50 - 4000),        (60/41 - 6000) .41 ,    10000   ,   /    /    10000 .    .  6000 .    . ?

----------


## .

10000 (  ,   ) + 6000 (    ).
 8000   6000

----------

> 5


    5 ,    1 (8,2)   7     2008 ,      .

----------


## .

**,     .   7-      ,

----------

> **,     .   7-      ,


!   , , ,     5 .

----------


## .

,   8-  
        1,

----------


## Olivka-k

> !   , , ,     5 .


    1    "      "      5 !

----------

> 10000 (  ,   ) + 6000 (    ).
>  8000   6000


      /  4000 .      / 8000 . (.. )            /.     10000,   6000,    / 4000?      .    /,    ,   ?

----------


## ..

-.    15 %,   2010 ,  2010   ,  2011     .     , .   ,    .      (   ,         ).   -   !          ?            (      :Frown:  )                        ,   -  ?  ,   ?    - ,

----------


## ..

, .    2010  2011 -   ?

----------


## .

> - ,


, -,   ,     ,    ?
-,    ,   ?
 ,   ?    -,     ?

----------

> ?


   41 ,       .

----------

> 41 ,       .


  :         ?      *..*    :      ,     ?

----------


## .

**,  41        ?

----------

! ,.    15%,  .       2011.      2011.  -   - 2012.      -  2012?

----------


## .

,    1  2012

----------


## Karalina

.
 ,   15%
1./+       ,   

2.       ?

----------


## AK-85

!
     - ,   :
1) -   :        8700.       -1300.,              ,      
2)              (..     ,        http://www.garant.ru/consult/nalog/306271/)       (      , ..    ,     ,      2012.            ,   )
     ,         ...

----------


## Andyko

*Karalina*, 
1.    .
2.

----------

> 1    "      "      5 !


  )))

----------

> .
>  ,   15%
> 1./+       ,   
> 
> 2.       ?


         .   ,        .

----------


## ..

6 %,   2010 . ,    - .     2010  2011     ?   2011       ?

----------


## .

6%

----------

> -      15 .  ,    -  - .     
> 
>  - .


     ,  ,    ,      ( , ,   .  ....)

----------


## .

?     15%,    .  ,  - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

!
          .

 ( 15%  - )
    ,        ,     2011.     ?

----------

15%
     ,           
      1?                 ?   ? ,   ,

----------


## .

> ,        ,     2011.     ?


    2011    ?

----------


## .

,    -   .  ,      Z ,    ,          ? 
 ,      ,  ,  .

----------


## .

-?

----------

...     -      ? (  6%)

----------


## echinaceabel

> -      ?


-, , ,      ?

----------


## .

,       ,        ,        (   ,  )    ?

----------

...       ?




> -, , ,      ?

----------


## .

**,

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


     ?

----------

.,        ?         ?.. 




> **,

----------


## .

,

----------

> ?


    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


        (  ,   ).

----------


## .

*echinaceabel*,     .        ?      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   .

----------


## 87

,  (-).  . 
1.     ,  -    ,  ,      :          ,           .         ?
2.   ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :yes:       .



> ?


,     -     . 346.17  .



> 2.   ,    ?


 :yes:

----------


## 87

.     .      ,     :   .
  25.07,  26.07.   ?          . ..   26.07,     ....,  ,   25.07.  ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 25.07,  26.07.   ?          . ..   26.07,     ....,  ,   25.07.  ,  ,    ,   .


    .

----------


## 87

,   26.07,   ,   25.07?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   26.07,   ,   25.07?


 - ,      (      ,   ).

----------


## sveta111

!   -:   15%,  2010 -   ,  2011 - ,  1  .010  020
.030  -  ?  ?
040 -  ?      
041 -  ?
 2 - ,    ?   1 :   . -   ???
 3 - ?     ?
.

----------


## .

> .030  -  ?  ?


      030 ?    ,      .
     ,

----------


## sveta111

.
  030 - ,           ? 
     ,   ?    ?
  040 -  - ?     -   
041  -  ?
  -      -  ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?    ?


,          ,       ?  :Smilie:  
  ,  -   030,   040     
   041   ,     :Frown:    ,    .  ,    040
  ,  040  041,     .

----------


## sveta111

-  (  ,    -       -   ).
 :  2 -    2-   (   ) -  -          ?
  1    2  3 -  ???

----------


## .

> :  2 -    2-   (   ) -  -          ?


    ,      .    ?  :Smilie:  
 1  ,  ,

----------


## sveta111



----------

,   - , , 6% -       2011  -   .
 4-    .   -    ,   4- ,  ,    ?.

----------


## .



----------



----------


## Asti

,    3     ?

----------


## .

,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## chnv

. :         ?       ?

----------


## .

,     -?

----------


## chnv

, .

----------


## .

?
     ,

----------


## chnv

,      -   ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Enemy

!
 ,   ,      ,     ,  ...
  ,     ,      .  ,  ,  ,   ...

,   ?   ? ,             ?

   !  :Smilie:

----------


## Pchela_2011

!
   ?
           ?

----------


## C

*Pchela_2011*,

----------


## .

> ,             ?

----------


## 87

,   , , -,     ,  .   ,   ,     ?,     ..          ?   ..

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 87

, ..

----------

15%.   1 8  ,  2.0 (2.0.34.11)  .     ",    ,   ."  .         ,    .     ,     .  - .

----------


## Andyko

?
  ,     ?

----------

> ?
>   ,     ?


   .    ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

200 
    ,

----------

> 200 
>     ,


     .                2    .      19    . .

----------


## Andyko

;
  -

----------


## sddw

!
    ,    ?  . 2  3      ,   4  5 ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> ;
>   -


.     .   200 .

----------


## Pchela_2011

*C*,   !

----------


## svetuochek

.        (   ,   .08  31.12.11)         (  .08).

----------


## .

*svetuochek*,  08   ?     .     .      ,        2011

----------


## svetuochek

,    08 .... ..       (   )     ? ,   ?

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## svetuochek

*.*,    (            :Frown: ). ..             ,       ?    - ?

----------


## .

*svetuochek*,           .   ,    ,     .   ,

----------


## Enemy

.,       ? ?
,  ? ?    ?
!     :Smilie:

----------

!   1  8,   (   6%)    :   /:    ...  " ".      , ..     ,        .            " "?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Anna_i_Stas

.    2009 (    ),                 .   ?    ,           2011 ? .

----------

- ....         ?

----------


## .

> .


         .   ,      ?  -  ?

----------

, -,      .   (  15% -  )          (). ()   ()    6000 .  .    6000 .   /.    (  )          .?

----------


## Andyko



----------

*Andyko*, . :Smilie:

----------

, ,    -   ,             -?

----------


## Andyko



----------

.  -.    15%,     ,   ,     .        .
.

----------

> 


!

----------


## Anna_i_Stas

> .   ,      ?  -  ?


    -  1 .      .   ,  ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## oba5

-  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## nifiga

, , .

   15%.   :    15%,   .   2011       ,     2-3 .

    ?

,  ,     15%.   .

  ,     ,    -     ?

!

----------


## oba5

,    :Embarrassment: 
   .   ,     .      -     ?          ? !
      ?

----------


## .

> ?


    .


*nifiga*,  .    ,

----------


## 85

,         :
"    .... ...  09.01.2012 .  = 6 000 ."

  : 
        2012 ,    ,        31.01.2012? 
              (   / 4  17.01.2012 -        ?)

----------


## .

> 31.01.2012?


 .

----------


## nifiga

, ,         "    ",     ?  -     ? !

----------


## .

.

----------


## nifiga

> .


!!!

----------


## lemang

(- , 15%)    2011.    , -        " "     .       .  ,  041  1     (..    ).  ?     III (.140, 150  160)?         "  "?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ?
  - ,    
   ,  ,   

    ,

----------


## oba5

> - ,    
>    ,  ,


     ?

----------


## lemang

> ?
>   - ,    
>    ,  ,   
> 
>     ,


  ,     ,      2011. ( "   ,     ,    .        ,    ,  ,        ").
     (   III),       : "   ,      ,    ,      ()  ()  ()     ,       ".
      ,    2011 .

----------


## nifiga

> .


, ,    " "         " "?   " "... ??? 
!

----------


## .

.

----------


## nifiga

> .


., !   !!!

----------


## nifiga

, ,  

"2.9.    030                        "

..,    2010      5000 , , -    1%   = 50 ,
     2011    030     : -700 (50-750)?,  750 -  15%  5000,  50  -  

  15%
 :Frown:

----------


## .

,     .     750 ?

----------


## nifiga

> ,     .     750 ?


.... ,    
"          " -      ?   15%,    ,     ?      ? !

----------

4  2011 .,       3  2011 .?

----------


## Andyko

4 ?

----------


## .

> 15%,    ,     ?


   .

----------

,              ?

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

** ,       .  ,  .

----------


## .

**,      ?

----------

> **,      ?


   ,  3-

----------


## .



----------


## nifiga

> .


., , , ,         :Frown: :

"   030                        " ??? PS: ,     ... 

  15%.
 2010  : 
 - 5000 , 
 6000 .
 2010     1%  - 50 . 
(    ,   15% - 750 )

    2011 ,   ""      ? !

----------


## .

> ,   15% - 750


   ,       750 ?  -        :Wow: 
   "    ".       .     .      .     .   15%  ?      50

----------


## nifiga

> ,       750 ?  -


 .   15%  5000   :Smilie: , -      .  :Stick Out Tongue:   , ...  :Embarrassment: 




> "    ".       .     .      .     .   15%  ?      50


..    030    " 50 ", ?!

----------


## .



----------


## nifiga

> 


 !!!

----------

,   10% -,  .

             ?         ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 :yes:

----------

> 


..       ?

----------


## .



----------


## oba5

*,    (  ,   )  ?:*

(  6%)

   : * ?*

----------


## 154

,   " "        :    123  1  2011 .?

----------


## .

*oba5*,    6%  . 



> ,   " "        :    123  1  2011 .?


    ,

----------


## oba5

,    ?   ?    5?
 ,   ?

----------


## .

.   280.

----------


## oba5

?   4        (+)

----------


## .

,     50%     260

----------

> ,   .    , .


 :Embarrassment:        ( 6%)        ?  :Embarrassment:   (5)      ? (   ,  ,  )..
!

----------

?       .  :Frown:

----------


## .

.     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

!     ,             ? (15%)

----------


## .

.  ,   ?

----------

? ,  . ,   ..?

----------


## .



----------

*.*, !

----------

:           - 1%  .      4000.              ,      50%   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

, !

----------

> .     ?


  :Frown:

----------


## .

,      http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?type=17?

----------

!
  ,   .      .
  15%.
 .
      ,     .

,   (  )   1  01,01,01, 
 / 2  02,01,01.
  -      3  03,01,01.

       ,     ,    ,    ,
     "    ",  03,01,01,        ? 
 3 (    ), 
 1       , 
 ?   ?

         ,       ,    ?     .     ?  "  "?

----------

.
  ,
"        4- :      ,  ,     ".
   ,     . 
 ,          ,      ?        .,        ?  , ..    ,      .

----------


## mvf

> 


  .

----------


## .

> ,          ,

----------


## Pruz

!    . 
    ( - ),   1 ,   ,   . .
 13       .
1.
  ,       ,       / .
      (),       . 
   ,            ,       ? (      )?

2.
 30   1       .     .       30.06.12.   ,      1 ?
                  ? ,       30   1 ,    ?

     ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

1.    -     
2.

----------


## Pruz

*Andyko*,   . 
 ,   : 
1.    ,        1 ? 
2.         ,             ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## nadyavit

!    ,  . 
   -15%,   1-.
 .
      ,    .
  ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,             ?


   ,      .

----------

!
, ,  .
  . 1  8.1- ,  1.6.     40000 . 
1.     .
2.              ?
   ,       .1.7 (  ,           )
   ,  .

----------


## Storn



----------


## nadyavit

> !    ,  . 
>    -15%,   1-.
>  .
>       ,    .
>   ,    ?


 !  ,.

----------

> !  ,.


  1- .
  2011  :
 ,  "  :  "  .   " :  "      -  .    "   : , ."     "  ",   , !   "  () 91.02, " 1"-        "  " 19.04 .         (.6-2 )   .

----------


## nadyavit

> ! 
>    -15%,   1-.
>  .
>       ,    .
>   ,    ?


,   .:      ,     ?

----------


## .

> . 1  8.1- ,  1.6.     40000 .


  -? ? 
   ,     40 ,     .
   1      1

----------

> -? ? 
>    ,     40 ,     .
>    1      1


,    ,    -   -  . ,  .
   .6.1    .1.7, .5.1, .6.2  .      ,    .6.1.  , ..   .1.4. !    -  .    ...

----------


## .

, .    .        .    , ,     .   1.4      ,    -  .    40     
 ,   .    .

----------

> ,   .:      ,     ?


         3-  2012,       2013 ,  , ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------

> , .    .        .    , ,     .   1.4      ,    -  .    40     
>  ,   .    .


  ,         ? -   . .1.4.-    .      - ....  ...

----------


## .

?       ? ))
     .     ?

----------

.     ?[/QUOTE]

 ,    :yes:      -      40 . ..  ..

----------


## .

** ,     :Smilie:     .  ,

----------

> ** ,        .  ,


    ,    .   ,      ( )  ,     40 .     ,   (    ).

----------


## .

** ,     .      .      40    ,     . 
      ,     " "     .       ,         .     .   " "   
     ,               ,    .             .

----------

> ** , 
>      ,               ,    .             .


,   .     40.,             ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


  -   ( !).    ,          , .. , ,     ,  .      (  ),         .

----------


## .

> -   ( !)


,      .  " ".       .         " ".     .  -? 
 ,     ?  ,  ,          .        ?   ,   40 .

----------

> ,     ?  ,  ,          .        ?   ,   40 .


    .
  .   , ..

----------


## Sehnsucht

.
  .
 15%,        // .

  ,       /                 (  )? 
              ?

   ,    , , .   ,         .

3 , ,    :

1)      10    ,  300  . 
    100 . 
     :  100  09,07,2012;       30,00 .     (    ).  ?

2)  -      100 .      "    -". .       . 
      :  101  09,07,12;       100,00 . 
 ,        /  ..  ,         (   ,       )?        :Frown: 

3) /    , ..        ; ,          .
        (   ,         ),              ?

,   . ,   .

----------


## mvf

.     .

----------


## Sehnsucht

*mvf*, . 
,       :Smilie:

----------


## ..

,      .-      Z-,               10.07,       08.07  9.07,            ?

----------


## ..

?

----------

> ** , 
>      ,               ,    .             .


   40.   2011,          .,         2012    .254,1,.3   ,..      ?

----------

15%:
        ,             ,         ,       ?
  -    ,     ,    ?         ?    - ,         ?

----------


## .

** , 




> - ,         ?

----------


## ..

885  886

----------


## .

*..*,          .
            .  -

----------

! , ,    15% (. -  ..),     ,         ,      .        : , ,   ..           :      ,       ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


.   :    .

----------

*mvf*,  ,   .

----------


## Wellia

,         ,    -             ?

----------


## .



----------


## Pruz

, -.
, ,:
1.         /?
2.    ? ( )?
 .

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------

!               .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ?

----------

> - ?


     ,       .    ,      .        . .

----------

(-)    /.
  .    :
1.   /. ,     ()  ,     .  - ?
2.       /,       ,     /+   .      ,       .       ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

1.  ,  .
2.  .

----------

!
  :  / (  /)    ?
      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   . .

----------

- ,       .  ...
!

----------


## lenski

, .           ,        ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## ElenaKV

.   +,         . 
   ,  ,     ,      ,    ,    ,    ,        .     ,      .
                  (   )    :
      %30,     30%,  (  ,  5 .)      %20,           20%.
      ,   ,        .
   ,   1-.   5 .,         20%,       5,  7 .  1 .  5 .  ,              2  (7-5).
  ?    ?
  !  !!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> %30,..... 5 ,...    %20...     5,  7 .


-,     %  ,       1 . .  , ,   .
      -  ,  "...    ()    ,            ,  ...".
   +,    -  -  ,      .

----------


## medeya74

, !
    - 15%.    "".
              ..  ,    ..       "".           ?
   ,  ""     ,  "".       ""    ,  "".
  ,      :  " ",  ,  ,   ?
 (-    ""/""  ""/""...)

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------

> ,    ..       "".           ?


,       ?
    ...,   ,        .

----------


## ElenaKV

> -,     %  ,       1 . .  , ,   .
>       -  ,  "...    ()    ,            ,  ...".
>    +,    -  -  ,      .


,   ...    ...))
  ...       1. 10 ,       1- ,         .   . ?             :Frown: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

**,   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . ?


     ,    .     ,      .

----------


## ElenaKV

> ,    .     ,      .


,        ?

----------


## Sehnsucht

,
  ( 15%)     //        ,    ?
  , ..    "    ". 
  -    ,    ( ), , ., ,    /  (, ,   .)  .. -     /  ,      " -"?         "     "?    ? 
)

----------


## lenski

, ,           ?

----------


## ˸

> 


  ?

----------


## lenski

/   ,  .

----------


## ˸

> ?

----------

> [b]-


   z-  ?   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 .

----------

!

----------


## sea2211

,   2009       1 650 000    .   2012     ( 15%).        , .   .        ?  ,     ?    ...  ?   .      2012, .  2013    3 .

----------


## Storn

*sea2211*,     :Big Grin:

----------


## sea2211

> *sea2211*,


      .  ,    .          ?

----------

*sea2211*,       ,   2009 ,        2012.

----------


## sea2211

> *sea2211*,       ,   2009 ,        2012.


?    ,       ?     .,      .        ?

----------

*sea2211*,

----------


## sea2211

> *sea2211*,


  ,           ?)       ,      300 ,    -   .  . -   .      ,   (       .-)      ,          ?    3    ?

----------


## _50

*sea2211*,     ,      , ,             .
 ,   ..          . :Wink: 
     .      .

----------


## sea2211

> *sea2211*,     ,      , ,             .
>  ,   ..          .
>      .      .


    .       ,           ().     -          ? (    11000,    400)

----------

> ? (    11000,    400)

----------


## .

*_50*,    ?      ?     ? 



> ,       ?


          -   ,       .       .       .

----------


## _50

> ,


   ?    .    ,   .
        . :Smilie:

----------


## .

*_50*,  -  2009   .        .           2012 ?    ,   ?  ,   , 3   ,  -         ?    ? 




> .


    ,       .    ,        .       ,    15%,          .

----------


## sea2211

> *_50*,  -  2009   .        .           2012 ?    ,   ?  ,   , 3   ,  -         ?    ? 
> 
>     ,       .    ,        .       ,    15%,          .


    .         17  .   .    .    45 ..   .        250 ..   ,      ,     (     , .    180 .).  -.    -     . -  .  ,   ,   .  .          (   ),          ,   .

----------


## .

> .


 .. **  .       .

----------


## _50

> ...


.   . :Smilie:

----------


## sea2211

> .. **  .       .


   ?      .    . ,    .  -   .   "  ".   . -    .     ,  -   "   "    -  ?            ..,     ,    ,   ,    (      ,         ).       .    ,   .        ""  .     ?

----------


## .

> ?


   .    ,   .      .   ,  ,      , ?



> -    .


    2009 ,     . 
     .      15%    ,     .       ?

----------


## sea2211

> .    ,   .      .   ,  ,      , ?
>     2009 ,     . 
>      .      15%    ,     .       ?


       ?       ,  -     ?        6%,  15%,   .   (-)- .   ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ?       ,     ?

----------


## sea2211

> ?       ,     ?


    + . (   ,     ).       --,   ( ,   ).     ,    ""   ,   .,    , , ,    ,        .        , .        .  ?        . ,   -        ?

----------


## .

,     :Smilie:  
     ,   .         ,

----------


## sea2211

> ,     
>      ,   .         ,


 ,     .  ,       .        2 000000.    "  ".       .   ,       .,

----------


## .

> ,       .


-      .           :Smilie: 




> ,


      )))

----------


## sea2211

> -      .          
> 
>       )))


    ?    ,               ,   .       .  , .

----------


## sea2211

.     , ,     ...

----------


## sea2211

> )))


    .       .    ,        ,     .    ,    .  -    ( 1     ,    ,  -     ).

----------


## .

> ?    ,


      .       .

----------


## sea2211

> .       .


 -,    .   ,   .  . =.

----------


## .

*sea2211*,     ,       .      .     .  ,       .   ,   ,             .  . 
   .     ,      ,  -   :Smilie:      .       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sea2211

> *sea2211*,     ,       .      .     .  ,       .   ,   ,             .  . 
>    .     ,      ,  -       .       ?


     .      ,     .     ,          ,   :  , ,  ,   .    .                 ,      .        .            () . ( ,    ). ,   ,    ,            (     ).              ,       .,     (   1995  2012 )

----------


## .

*sea2211*,         , ?  :Smilie:       )))




> ,          ,   :  , ,  ,   .    .


       (   ).        .          .          ,    .      .         .     , ,   , - .       ,      .    ,              .    ?  :Smilie:  
    -         ,          .    ,     .     .

----------


## sea2211

> *sea2211*,         , ?       )))
> 
> 
>        (   ).        .          .          ,    .      .         .     , ,   , - .       ,      .    ,              .    ?  
>     -         ,          .    ,     .     .


,         **.  .   ,  ,   ().        .   ,       .

----------


## joker2384

** 

  -,  15%,              ?

1      .

----------

*joker2384*,    :  ,  ,

----------


## .

*sea2211*,    ,        :Smilie:      .            :Smilie:    .       ,  ,     ,         .      , ,      ? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## joker2384

,                ,            ,      5   3   ,   ?    ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,       ?


,   ? 



> ,


  ,   ?            .   ,   .

----------


## ˸

> ,


    -   




> 5   3   ,   ?


   3 




> ,       ?


     4 ...

----------


## sea2211

> *sea2211*,    ,            .              .       ,  ,     ,         .      , ,      ?


   ,       ?       .   ,         ,     ,     .      ,        .        ""  "".     ,   .  ,          ,   ,                 ,    .    . =..      . 
        .        ,        ,      ?         ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 
1..    
2.,  
3.,,    




> ,


,      ,          -...       ...

----------


## .

> ,       ?


   ,    ?  :Smilie:   . 



> .


              .    ,       ?        . 




> ,          ,   ,                 ,    .


     ,    ?          ,    ?  ,          ?  ,        ,      ?    ,   .        ,   .   -   .  ,   .   .      .       ,   . , ,   .      .    ,  .  ,   ,   ,        .       ,      :Frown:  




> ,      ?


  ,        .

----------


## sea2211

> ,    ?          ,    ?  ,          ?  ,        ,      ?    ,   .        ,   .   -   .  ,   .   .      .       ,   . , ,   .      .    ,  .  ,   ,   ,        .       ,


           ,         .    ,     .  ,  . 34   ,           ,                  .       ,       ,   ,      .     .     ,    .           ,       .      ?    -  ,      ?           . ,    17 .

----------


## ˸

+ +    :Wow:

----------


## sea2211

> + +


      ,        . .   .     -  ,    .    ?       ( , =90000)   20 00 .  ,      ? .

----------


## ˸

> ,      ?


       ?

                ...
     ?

----------


## sea2211

> ?
> 
>                 ...
>      ?


    ,         . .    (. ),  ,                 .      .     .  ,       .  ,  ,   .  ,  150  200,  50   .             .           ?        ?        .       ,                ,   - ,    ""  .         (   )  .  ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


    ?     ?      1,        2    ,       2,        1...   ...



> (   )

----------


## .

> ,         .


       ,   ,   .     ,     ,     ,        :Smilie:      ?   ?  :Smilie:  



> ,       ,


      ,    ,  ,          ))) 



> ?


   -    .   ,    ?  :Smilie:        ,       ,     




> 


       ?  :Smilie: 




> ,


    ,    .          . 




> ?


  :Smilie:     ,    .




> ?


       .      . 




> (   )  .  ?


   .

----------


## Nadyn

> ,    .           ,       .


  :Wow: 

    ,     :   2      .     :  : ** --

----------


## sea2211

> ?     ?      1,        2    ,       2,        1...   ...


 .    .

----------


## _50

*sea2211*,         25  2010 . N 09-801/10-2   N 07-13968/2009.   ,        . ,          .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,     :   2      .     :  :  --


  :Smilie:  



> 25  2010 . N 09-801/10-2   N 07-13968/2009.


          . ,     ,          ?      ?

----------


## _50

:



> ,  ,        - 2000 , .            , ,          , ,       .


          .




> ?


         . :Smilie:

----------


## .

*_50*,     .    -  . 



> .


              ?

----------


## _50

. :Smilie:    . :Redface:

----------


## sea2211

.      .  .   ,   ,       400     .        .        .    ,      .    ,         .      ,    .      ,    .        ,

----------


## Nadyn

> 


  -  ,          :Smilie:

----------


## .

.   ,  -   ,

----------

> ,  -   ,


     -  .          ,       ""     "   ",   .     ,      ,       .

----------


## .

> ""     "   ",


      ,      .      
    .         ,     :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       .


      ..   ,      ?    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Nadyn

> .   ,  -   ,





> -  .          ,       ""     "   ",   . *    ,      ,      * .





> ** ,      .      
>     .         ,


  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 




> ..   ,      ?    ?


 

p.s.   ,

----------


## .

*Nadyn*,          .     .
     ,   .     ,     
   ,       .     :Smilie:          ))

----------


## -

,   ,  -,    :

   6%
         2012 ?      ...

----------


## Andyko



----------


## lenski

, , ,          (, )  (-)

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## sea2211

-   1          ?    ,  . :Embarrassment:

----------


## lenski

,       ?

----------

.

----------


## sea2211

> -   1          ?    ,  .


  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## C

.     -   -     ..        .

----------


## harvester

:yes: 


          - "  ?" :Rolleyes:

----------


## C

,   
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265980

----------


## 12

:  - 15%.   1  7.7.   .
        " (,)"
    .   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " (,)"
>     .   ?


, ..   ,  ,   .

----------


## 12

?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     .  ,    ...

----------


## 12

,     7,7  ?  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

1       1,   .
     .

----------

6%.         . 1  8,2    ,        .  ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

.   4   .         ( )  , ,          ,        ,     ,         . ?         ..  ?   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..  ?   ?

----------

:   29  2013 .  03-11-11/121.    ?       ?
               ,        ,           ,      .... ,     1      ,  ,       ....  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,        ,           ,      .... ,    1     ,


,    .

----------

?    ,  ?

----------

.   ,      ?             ,     ?

----------


## mvf

-  .

----------

,        2012 ,     ,  2013 ,        ?

----------


## krandv

31-32      ,      .      ( -)  2011 ,   2013    ( ),  ..     ,    ,   -    ,   .       ,           .      ,   ,.

      ,               ?              .     ,     .

  ,    ,  -      ,     ,       200 , ..   20 .   (   10%),    n-        ,  ,  .   .. ..,   ,    .          .

----------

